# Advice on shopping for skins



## pink_in_the_gills (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking for a bear or buffallo skin rug for ma lady. Will not be something I shoot. Any advice on how to go about getting a lot of bang for my buck? Dont have a whole lot to spend but it would make a great wedding present.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Check eBay, sometimes they are on there. Or try moyles tannery I think. Or foxx furs might work, that's just of the open of my head. Check a Fur Fish Game issue, sometimes there are links in there. 
P.s. try F and T trading post out of Alpena, they have furs for sale too.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Try bear skin world.... the prices are kinda shocking but it is for your lady...
Wow! I want a polar bear rug.......


----------



## pink_in_the_gills (Oct 27, 2008)

How do you get a polar bear rug? that must be a few g's? That sounds Illegal


----------



## pink_in_the_gills (Oct 27, 2008)

BTW thanks man, I will check those places out. I tend to stay away from ebay on stuff like this because Id like to see it before Id buy it. I will be near alpena though soon and will probably swing through.


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

If your looking for a rug from either one of those animals your going to spend any where from 700 to 1200 depending on size and what your looking for.

Good Luck


----------



## pink_in_the_gills (Oct 27, 2008)

I was thinking of 800 as my absolute ceiling. Just hoping to be into something really awesome at that point. The buffalo we saw that got us thinking was 1100. Theres gotta bean inside track to getting a deal on one.


----------

